# [SOLVED] Wierd message when starting and shutting down

## G2k

Hey guys, when I turn on my computer or shut it down i get this error message:

```
getgrnam failed for cdrom               /sbin/rc: line 534:  5288 Segmentation fault    /sbin/pam_console_apply -r
```

no clue what it means...and therefore no clue if i'm posting in the right palce   :Embarassed: 

It's not vital but it would be nice to have a clean power on/off without dumb messages. Thanks  :Surprised: 

----------

## nero

What service is generating the error?

Most of the time that I end up getting segfaults on system processes I find that I need to recompile without compiler optimizations or with a different compiler altogether.

----------

## G2k

I'm not quite sure what process it is...it does this when i turn the computer on/off. how can i tell what process is giving me this message?

thnx

----------

## NiklasH

If you haven't figured it out already: just remerge pam. There is a patch for that nowadays.

----------

## G2k

No, I hadn't figured it out  :Razz:  thanks for letting me know, I'm emerging it now (it's going pretty slowly cus I'm raping my CPU by compiling openoffice and pam at the same time.) I'll let you know if it worked when I reboot.

----------

## NiklasH

 *G2k wrote:*   

> No, I hadn't figured it out  thanks for letting me know, I'm emerging it now (it's going pretty slowly cus I'm raping my CPU by compiling openoffice and pam at the same time.) I'll let you know if it worked when I reboot.

 

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound sarcastic...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## G2k

nah don't worry that's not how I took it:)

i re-emerged pam but it didn't fix it...did you mean to say to emerge pam with ~x86?

thnx

----------

## G2k

ok, i emerged the ~x86 version of pam and this is the error I'm getting now

```
getgrnam failed for cdrom             /sbin/rc: line 544: 5341 Segmentation fault       /sbin/pam_console_apply -r
```

....lol, looks like the line changed...and that's pretty much it. Any other suggestions?

----------

## NiklasH

It's a mismatch between the permissions ín /etc/security/console.perms

and /etc/group. Make sure the group that's mapped to cdrom entries in console.perms exists in /etc/group, and the message should go away.

----------

## G2k

ok, these are the entries i have for cdrom in /etc/security/console.perms:

```
<cdrom>=/dev/cdrom* /dev/rdvd /dev/ide/*/*/*/*/cd /dev/scsi/*/*/*/*/cd \

        /dev/cdroms/* /dev/cdwriter* /mnt/cdrom*

```

and

```
<console>  0600 <cdrom>      0660 root.cdrom
```

What should I add to my /etc/group file? cdrom:x:somenumber:root ?

----------

## NiklasH

Just try 

```
groupadd cdrom
```

, and then do 

```
pam_console_apply -r
```

 to test if it worked.

Edit: have you done an etc-update after remerging?

----------

## G2k

that seems to have done the trick. thank you

----------

## NiklasH

I thought that it was patched, but apparently that isn't in portage yet.

So it still segfaults if the group doesn't exist, but at least we know why.   :Smile: 

----------

